# Christmas Gifts for 2 1/2 year old girl



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

My family is looking for a list of Christmas/Birthday gift ideas for DD. She'll be 3 in February and is expecting a little brother in late January. For the life of me, I can't think of suggestions, other than clothes, which DD won't find so exciting









She already has a ton of baby doll stuff, little people, play silks, dress-up clothes, a play kitchen/food, an art table/supplies, a small block set, Duplos, wooden puzzles and books coming out of our ears (I use to teach preschool and DD is the first/only grandchild on BOTH sides!) She tends toward the "girly" side and likes all things fancy/glittery/dressy. She will also play quite contentedly with blocks/Legos/etc., building and creating.

So... What are your favorites for your DC? Any good things to ask for this year? It's important to me that she gets things she finds entertaining, fun and new because the baby is due less than a month after x-mas and only a few weeks before her birthday. The only thing we have come up with so far are new music CD's (you can only hear "We are the dinosaurs" so many times!) Please help!


----------



## mal (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi! I have just decided on getting my little girl(25 months) a dollhouse for christmas. It is a little wooden house, then you buy the cute little family seperately. If that sounds like something your daughter would like I will attach links. My girl loves playing with little dolls and figures, so I think she will really enjoy it.


----------



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

My mom recently asked about Christmas presents and we told her this year we are doing one big present (a nice wooden kitchen) for her with some things that go with it......

But a few little things from family are ok....Melissa and Doug has some great stringing toys.....flowers/leaves etc and animals and such that are relatively inexpensive for what they are...My little girl is 2.5 right now and loves things like that along with her girly girly things and dinosaurs....

We don't have the We are the dinosaurs CD here...drives me crazy....LOL

HTH mama.


----------



## tallmomma (May 10, 2006)

The dollhouse is a must if you don't already have one! It is something she will enjoy for years. My girls also love to get things that are loads of fun for them, like a box of band aides or a new pad of paper to write on. I guess these are probably better as stocking stuffers, but I've been amazed at how they enjoy these small simple items (sometimes even more than the big, fancy gifts!). I have 3 kiddos whose birthdays fall in nov, dec, and jan. they usually get bombarded with gifts for their brithdays, so we try to keep christmas relatively simple (since it's so close to all of their birthdays).


----------



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

I third the dollhouse.....mine has one and LOVES it and grandma is getting her a pretty wooden one for her third birthday in April.....we already have some dolls for it...

She plays with the one she has now all the time...I can't believe I forgot that!!!


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

What about some kid-sized musical instruments (drum, xylophone, toy piano, shakers, recorder, etc)?

I've also had tons of recommendations for the board game Cariboo by Cranium (box says 3+ but apparently it's appropriate for 2 1/2 yr olds).

We're also planning on getting dd a ton of Duplo (Lego) blocks for Christmas.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## mommycakes (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm looking for suggestions too, though I think we're going to ask everyone to keep it simple this year--one toy gift but go crazy on the books and music if you wish. We're also asking for "experiences"--membership to the zoo, aquarium, children's museum, train museum, etc. Things we can get out and do together as a family. We've just got to cut down on the "stuff"--it's coming out of our ears already!

I wanted to suggest any Dan Zanes and Friends c.d. too. We love this music! He is a true musician for young and old alike and I never, ever mind if a song of his is stuck in my head. We just pop in a c.d. and dance the day away.

My dd loves her guitar and other instruments. We have a Dan Zanes concert dvd and she gets her little guitar and harmonica out to play right along. She even learned how to hold it properly and strum watching them perform on stage.


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, _my_ 2.5 y.o. Avery is a girly girl, too, but she does like trains. I've already bought her a simple wooden train set from IKEA. It's very inexpensive- around $12.

She has loved pushing her doll stroller around since last Christmas. I don't know if you have one of those, but it is a big hit here. She also likes her doll sling.

HTH


----------



## eckmannl (Nov 9, 2004)

My dd's favorite toy at the moment is something similar to this:
http://www.rosiehippo.com/productdet...oupnumber=D108


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riversong* 
She has loved pushing her doll stroller around since last Christmas. I don't know if you have one of those, but it is a big hit here. She also likes her doll sling.

HTH

Another doll furniture idea is a little bed. I saw this one at IKEA: http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/store...umber=10101664


----------



## Terabith (Mar 10, 2006)

musical instruments (sound shapes, maracas, shakey eggs, etc)
music cds
you've got play kitchen/ food/ blocks/ puzzles? how bout art supplies? an easel or chalk board? dolls and play silks? cradle or basket for doll to sleep in? simple board games? (my dd that age is into goodnight moon and memory). shape sorters? hammering toys? Mine loves her Fridge Phonics.....
doctor kit and cash register/ play money/ shopping cart are huge hits here

how bout magna tiles or crystal climbers or kid k'nex? other different kinds of blocks? (big cardboard blocks, wooden blocks?)
how are you on art/ craft supplies?
toy dinosaurs/ animals? (Mine will spend forever playing with toy dinos/ animals)

Oh! Lakeshore's fishing set! plastic fish with magnets on them and fishing rods. every kid that comes over gravitates right to it!

big motor/ outside activities? slide/ trike/ hoops/ scooter board/ balance beam/ swings/ bean bags/ balls/ rackets and balloons? (we made several of these. I've thought about the Step 2 roller coaster but it would take up so much space. Have also wondered about rigging a chin up bar for swinging from
hands).

bead stringing? hammering toys? toy cars/ trucks/ trains? lite brite? peg boards? (going thru my mental lists from teaching preschool) geoboard? pouring/ tweezing/ eyedropper/ spray bottle/ small motor activity toys?

Rody for hopping on? sensory tubs with rice/ beans/ sand? inflatable inner tubes are huge fun and old mattresses/ trampolines


----------

